# Ban from the new thetegu.net?



## LouDog760 (May 11, 2009)

I was ban from the new site I'm guessing by Rick for merely pointing out to a new user where he could get a nice cbb tegu from Bobby. Instead of risking getting a wild caught from LLLreptile or Kingsnake which was suggested by someone else. No one said anything about Bobby and everyone knows he's the only real breeder left out there I don't see any wrong pointing someone towards the highest quality tegus. And I'm not trying to praise Bobby its just the truth until more people start breeding tegus. You can see what I posted below.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/postt8765.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/postt8765.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Suzanne (May 11, 2009)

I think it's a little ridiculous that you got banned. Ok, a lot ridiculous. There is absolutely nothing wrong with what you posted.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 11, 2009)

I actually got a response from Rick telling me he did not do it. I suspect it was GOT_TEGUS01 because cause of what I said to him but I can't not prove that either way. 




> I didn't ban you. I hae no idea why you were banned. I am just the system admin. I am not moderating users or forums.
> 
> And personally, I no longer hold any grudges against Bobby.
> 
> Rick


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 11, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> I was ban from the new site I'm guessing by Rick for merely pointing out to a new user where he could get a nice cbb tegu from Bobby. Instead of risking getting a wild caught from LLLreptile or Kingsnake which was suggested by someone else. No one said anything about Bobby and everyone knows he's the only real breeder left out there I don't see any wrong pointing someone towards the highest quality tegus. And I'm not trying to praise Bobby its just the truth until more people start breeding tegus. You can see what I posted below.
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/postt8765.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/postt8765.html</a><!-- m -->




Yeah I saw that guy seemed to get angry when you mentioned varnyard lol. I don't really care for that site to much and spend alot more time on here.


----------



## Omega (May 11, 2009)

dude I think rick bans everyone who dont see it his way.. someone told me on the tegu if the name varnyard or bobby comes up they banned delete post. Not right but what the hay lol Varn yard the best GUs and is respected. I agree with you (loudog)


----------



## i0r (May 11, 2009)

I know a lot of you on here are also active on the other forum, so don't flame me. This is merely my personal opinion.

I originally started out on "the other forum" in search of tegu info. But once I heard about Bobbys reputation and found this forum, I switched without a doubt. Mainly because I felt "the other forum" was not serious enough.
And well....this confirms it. Really silly tbh.

I mean, we are not keeping exotic plants from china or what ever. We are taking care of a LIVING(never the less costly, for you in the US) animal.
And if then someone who's interested can't get the best guideline because of censure?? Man that's simply crazy!


----------



## LouDog760 (May 11, 2009)

Omega, that's probably true. I felt like I was in a Harry potter movie over there,"We don't speak his name!" Like Bobby is such a bad guy OMG! lol. I was on the other forum because there was some good information but for the most part this is where I am. I don't really care that much about being ban, it was just so unreasonable it was stupid.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 11, 2009)

i0r said:


> I know a lot of you on here are also active on the other forum, so don't flame me. This is merely my personal opinion.
> 
> I originally started out on "the other forum" in search of tegu info. But once I heard about Bobbys reputation and found this forum, I switched without a doubt. Mainly because I felt "the other forum" was not serious enough.
> And well....this confirms it. Really silly tbh.
> ...



Well said i0r.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 11, 2009)

Well, as iOr said I started over there myself. I found this site a little after, and tend to enjoy this site more. I wouldn't say I don't use that site still because I do, but this is ridiculous :roll: I use both sites because I want all the info I can get, and it's always good to get fresh eye's on certain issue's. After seeing this it's difficult to take that site seriously. I have a spot in the 09 season reserved from Bobby, and he's been nothing but helpful and accomadating as I'm sure most EVERYONE here knows. I think's it's completely ridiculous, to ban someone for suggesting to a new member of the cause where to get a great pet :!: Loudog it's completely ridiculous, and I'm glad you suggested Bobby :roon


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 11, 2009)

Funny, I was going to add a comment, BUT ITS LOCKED!! What a joke.

Rick is a joke!

Last post says to do a search for why varnyard was banned. Well you wont find anything because some douchebag deleted Bobby's good posts.


----------



## Beazer (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, its a subject that is reeeeally touchy. Definitely lots of drama behind it and its better just to go with "it is what it is". Too much drama and should probably shrug your shoulders and forget about it lol. Drama between the 2 really gets annoying (let alone having heard it a million times). 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## LouDog760 (May 11, 2009)

I never got the full story so I don't really understand what happen.


----------



## BOOZER (May 11, 2009)

at some point you gotta start acting like adults and just agree to disagree!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 11, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Omega, that's probably true. I felt like I was in a Harry potter movie over there,"We don't speak his name!" Like Bobby is such a bad guy OMG! lol. I was on the other forum because there was some good information but for the most part this is where I am.


Very well put!!!

I've had enough of dragging up stuff that happened a year and a half ago between Rick & Bobby. If you want to read what's left of the drama look for a thread I started on Blue Tegu Info (on theTegu).

Even though I'm a Moderator here I do help a little over there. 

GOT_TEGUS01 on the Tegu changed his name from bubbasherps and suddenly was made a Moderator. He's also member #17 here. He seems to be major anti-Bobby.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 11, 2009)

Oddly enough GOT_TEGUS01 lately has been nice to me on RG? Seems to be playing two face to make it seem like he didn't ban me, I already know its bullsh*t.


----------



## ierowe (May 11, 2009)

:cheers to Bobby
:butt to Rick
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
thats says it all


----------



## DaveDragon (May 12, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Oddly enough GOT_TEGUS01 lately has been nice to me on RG? Seems to be playing two face to make it seem like he didn't ban me, I already know its bullsh*t.


A Moderator can't ban anyone, only an Administrator can. That leaves Risk and the 2 women. Sounds like someone was messin' wit' ya!!


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2009)

well i know Got_tegus01 didnt banned you because . Im got_tegus01 .

Got_Tegus 01 was banned from Tegutalk because Bobby thought I was the smuck Bob sloan ( NO) and I do respect bobby and his work with tegus is awesome. And i have a few GUs from bobby. But all drama and spying really sucks. we all need to get along (LET IT GO) Loudog my friend I was acting by orders of the admin. and I have told rick to banned me. and yes dave dragon is right I cant banned you. not in my power. 

would like to say sorry to bobby out of respect 

Im a tupinambis lover its about the GUs maybe we should all just come together as one strong family ?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2009)

For the record, you are not banned here, and you and everyone else are welcome to visit both sites, I have no problem at all with that. Got_Tegus 01 ban was raised after I found out you were not Bob. I thought you were him, I was going by the words of one of the Admins on the other site. She is the one that claimed you were Bob. I am sorry that I took action against you going on her word, I will look a bit more before doing so next time.

As for Rick's site, I would prefer that the drama be left there, it really does not help to bring it here. 

I have been very busy, and I don't have the time as I do when tegus are hibernating, I do not see every thread. I just popped in to catch up a bit and noticed this thread. If someone thinks there is something here that I missed and you think it needs to be addressed, please feel free to email or PM me.

Also thanks for the kind comments, they mean a bunch to me.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 12, 2009)

:-D hey bobby i glad you understand again sorry No more drama from me promise. Glad to be member and support my other tupinambis lovers :-D 

loudog I ask for you to forgive me But i wouldnt banned someone for doing what you did. nothin .


----------



## LouDog760 (May 12, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> :-D hey bobby i glad you understand again sorry No more drama from me promise. Glad to be member and support my other tupinambis lovers :-D
> 
> loudog I ask for you to forgive me But i wouldnt banned someone for doing what you did. nothin .



Well on the other forum you were a moderator so I thought you had the power to do so, but I wrong so I apologize. No harm done I just wanted to know who did it.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 13, 2009)

:-D thanks bro Ive found out who my friends are. You guys RULE :-D


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2009)

Heck, I'm a moderator "over there" and didn't even know what was going on until I came over here, lol! Moderators can't really do anything but delete posts.

I do think it was a good idea to lock the thread. I think Loudog was within limits with what he posted, but seeing that a debate was soon to come, it would have taken away from the original poster's message.

I like both forums, but I'm a stick in the mud. I started at the other forum and like the chattiness and many of the people. Plus, I can only tolerate this dang black and white deal for a short time before my eyes really wig out. :drool But the smilies are cooler over here! Oh, and Varnyard has excellent tegus...I have two myself.


----------



## Tux (May 13, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> Heck, I'm a moderator "over there" and didn't even know what was going on until I came over here, lol! Moderators can't really do anything but delete posts.
> 
> I do think it was a good idea to lock the thread. I think Loudog was within limits with what he posted, but seeing that a debate was soon to come, it would have taken away from the original poster's message.
> 
> I like both forums, but I'm a stick in the mud. I started at the other forum and like the chattiness and many of the people. Plus, I can only tolerate this dang black and white deal for a short time before my eyes really wig out. :drool But the smilies are cooler over here! Oh, and Varnyard has excellent tegus...I have two myself.



Interesting, I read the post and see that the next response may or may not have started a debate much like any post on any reptile topic, it may well of been "oh ok" or something similar. It is much better to take action when something wrong has happened vs defensive action when you aren't sure what will happen.

As for the theme the section your eyes are focused on (the content) is white on gray but yes the light theme is coming.

People will have accounts on other forums it's fine, if they don't they probably have not been around long. 

As multiple admins posted in the topic I would direct any questions in that direction.


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2009)

Tux,

I see your point and I agree. I'm probably biased because I read this thread, went back and read the other thread, and then wrote my post. In other words, I saw the follow-ups forming here and applied them to that thread.

I'm not much for deleting posts, locking them, banning people, etc. There is so much to glean for people's conversations, even if you don't like what they are saying, lol! There are two tegu forums and people are going to bounce back and forth. I'm not into personal vendettas, but I do try to respect the fact that there is a history between these guys. I don't bring up the other site over here (until now) and I don't talk about this one over there. I'm just in it for the tegu info, I'm pretty oblivious to everything else going on! 


Yes, now that you mention it, the background is gray, isn't it? I like the color, but the white font on it leaves retinal imprints in my eyeballs. I also get migraines pretty regularly so maybe it's a neuro thing.  I'm always afraid the light set-up here will trigger something so I pop in and leave quickly. But geez, I hate to sound like a complainer! Just chatting, really. If the dead horse smiley was available right now, I'd stick it right here.




_DAVEDRAGON added the dead horse._
:dead


----------

